# It'S Friday!



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys... unacceptable!! It's 0:45 on a Friday and I see no Friday topic! So I'll go ahead and start it myself!

My new baby, delivered today :dummyspit:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Guys... unacceptable!! It's 0:45 on a Friday and I see no Friday topic! So I'll go ahead and start it myself!
> 
> My new baby, delivered todayÂ Â :dummyspit:


Stunning ! I love itÂ Â Â :man_in_love:Â I will keep things USSR

[IMG alt="img00518201010011725mod.j...img571/9929/img00518201010011725mod.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Chinese this morning


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

enjoy friday!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hamilton electronic today.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Heuer 3H Bund today (until the postie arrives!)


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

321 today just back from the watch maker on wednesday.

I'm still wow he did such a brilliant job sorting it out.

Simon


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

:jump:
​


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

This ones still firmly attached and keeping time to +1 sec a day :man_in_love:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it might be this one.










Have a gret weekend all.

Roger


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

My Bulova tv shaped Spaceview, beautifully serviced by that master of electric watches, Paul in the parish of Brighton. Sorry no piccie.

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this at rhe moment...

*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063.*


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

16610 LV.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Starting off with my modded Seiko today...










HAGWE


----------



## Toby1984 (Sep 15, 2010)

Reading the news this morning wearing this.

Old pic (hence the time being an evening one), but same studio and same watch!










Cheers guys,

Toby


----------



## Toby1984 (Sep 15, 2010)

MarkDavey said:


> Starting off with my modded Seiko today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that Seiko!

Do you mind me asking who modded it for you?

Thanks, Toby


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> enjoy friday!


Gawd, that's nice! What models that? Obviously a subalike, but very nice!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Keinzle chrono for me










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

This for the first part of the day










Kindly on loan a kind fellow WIS as a tester 

HAGWE


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

1970s Omega CAL 1040 today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

This one on may way to and from work -










At work I wear my trusty Seiko 5 as it won't break my heart if it takes one knock too many.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

This one today.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This one today...........










HAGWE


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

A nice sunny day,so the hip hop DW-003


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

zed4130 said:


> A nice sunny day,so the hip hop DW-003


Continuing with the digital love :man_in_love: I'm wearing this today. I'm getting the urge to wear an analogue again though so I'll probably change it when I get in tonight 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all,wearing this Timex today.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toby1984 said:


> MarkDavey said:
> 
> 
> > Starting off with my modded Seiko today...
> ...


me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this today...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Neovintage Breitling today


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Longines WWW


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*SMP Ti for the start of the Canadian Thanksgiving week-end.*










*
*


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Todays


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this










working on this ,ive had it in my box for a year now and decided to give it a birthday hopefully it fires up.early 70's digitime.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

These days it's either this or the Reactor. I don't regret buying any of my other watches, but time and time again I end up with this baby on my wrist however long I spend staring at the watch box in the morning before leaving the house...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A ten quid Timex for me today:










^_^


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

hagwe










cgs


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

so far today

the oris reg swimming, then one of me roamers for work

[IMG alt="th_bc3regrhino.jpg"]http:...mondusrotundus/forum/th_bc3regrhino.jpg[/IMG] [IMG alt="th_IMG_0001.jpg"]http://i...desmondusrotundus/forum/th_IMG_0001.jpg[/IMG]

and just changed into new to me tissot f300 for most of the weekend i expect ...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today.










HAGWE.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this now...

*Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, Cal: 1861 18 jewels.*










:astro:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap: :clap: Nice Lollipop Gary :clap:

I noticed your comment a couple of days ago about an incoming, and thought I wonder what it is


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

PhilM said:


> [:clap: :clap: Nice Lollipop Gary :clap:
> 
> I noticed your comment a couple of days ago about an incoming, and thought I wonder what it is


Thanks Phil, yep this is my latest, only half mine at the moment though. There I was thinking I was almost cured and this beauty reared its head over coffee with a fellow enthusiast. I'm a hopeless case, it's official 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This at the moment....

*Memosail VIP Yacht Timer, Valjoux 7737, on a newly completed home made Stingray strap*


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice one, Gary. Good to see you're back in the game. :thumbsup:

This one yet AGAIN for me...

*Omega Seamaster GMT 2534.50*










:cheers:


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Laco for me today. Off to work tonight, so not quite the weekend for me just yet!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Wearing this all week because - well you will see later :crybaby:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

A quick change to the fortis now.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Fab watch, i've got some Kienzle watches but no chrono's :duh:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeanrichard Aquastar.










have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap...

*Orient CER1A002W0 cal.46D 21 Jewels*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > [:clap: :clap: Nice Lollipop Gary :clap:
> ...


See this is excatly the same problem I have, as I can start to slowly become normal again after a few months away from other WIS', but as soon as I meet up for a coffee or pint this then sets me off again and fuels the need for me to start searching for something I don't need :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Changed to something similar...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


For gods sake don't come over to Bristol Phil, we'd probably drive each other to bankruptcy :lol:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

thomasaurus said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > enjoy friday!
> ...


Thanks thomasaurus. It is a tag heuer 1000 diver and they are quite common in black, available in full lume face, rarer in blue and rocking horse poo in red! Here's one i sold earlier


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Bremont for me today:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Trusty Spork today










Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya sly dog - I knew there was a still 'sub' in you somewhere 

This today (and for the next 6 months :lol


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Longines WWW


 :wub: Are they still available Andy? - I heard they were pulled???


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

seiko diver today


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

Changed over to this for the evening....

*1993 Ebel Sportwave*


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Trusty Spork today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SNAP!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Works done off for a week so on with the oldies


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Ya sly dog - I knew there was a still 'sub' in you somewhere


I know mate, what's come over me?!

Actually despite not really understanding just why such a mass produced watch is so expensive, I've always liked subs. Trouble is my favourite models are the oldies (5513) but they're way out of my price range (should have bought one 6 years ago but these things are all relative).

I tried a 14060 a while back but little things really annoyed me about it, no AR coating (criminal on a big ticket watch imho), soulless flat sapphire, gloss dial and all that blingy white gold crap around the indices.

I also struggle with the whole Rolex thing tbh. Call it inverse snobbery but the brand kind of annoys me, simply because it's the reflex choice for so many I guess.

Anyhow my Tudor is far rarer than most 5513's (the 'lollipop' model was only made for a year) and has all the classic design cues of older Rolex's. The only big difference is the name on the dial and the ETA movement, which is a blessing in disguise when it comes to parts and servicing.

Sorry that was a bit of a diatribe :blush:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Longines WWW
> ...


They weren't pulled, most dealers only got one in stock towards the end of last year and have since sold them without replenishing. You might find a dealer that still has one. Somebody on another forum tried ordering one in August and as far as I know is still waiting. I've seen a few other peoples and they all have serial numbers less than 1000. It's a possibility that a limited number were made.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> They weren't pulled, most dealers only got one in stock towards the end of last year and have since sold them without replenishing. You might find a dealer that still has one. Somebody on another forum tried ordering one in August and as far as I know is still waiting. I've seen a few other peoples and they all have serial numbers less than 1000. It's a possibility that a limited number were made.


I thought they were pulled too, cheers for the info.

Stuart..im pretty sure i spotted one the other day near my work..looked twice as i thought it shouldnt be there! PM if you want me to have another look..


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :good:

Beautiful..love those hands..


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Ya sly dog - I knew there was a still 'sub' in you somewhere
> ...


I'm with you, Gary. :yes:

The only "sub" on my list is a Doxa SUB 300t...just haven't found "the one" yet. :lookaround:


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> This today (and for the next 6 months :lol


Hello Stuart :hi:

GMT for me today










Hagwe k:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Ya sly dog - I knew there was a still 'sub' in you somewhere
> ...


I 'hear ' you Gary BUT the big 'R' still has certain something and somehow despite of the large number of unforgivable faults I could pick on - I'm going to miss it terribly...

Still I forgot to mention that is a lovely looking piece :yes: - I look forward to seeing proper sometime soon...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

minkle said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > They weren't pulled, most dealers only got one in stock towards the end of last year and have since sold them without replenishing. You might find a dealer that still has one. Somebody on another forum tried ordering one in August and as far as I know is still waiting. I've seen a few other peoples and they all have serial numbers less than 1000. It's a possibility that a limited number were made.
> ...


Thanks for the info Andy - t'was one of these i was saving tesco vouchors for some there could be hope...

Thanks Mike but alas I think it is going to be about 12-months before I am in a position to start looking but cheers :cheers:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> [
> 
> I'm with you, Gary. :yes:
> 
> The only "sub" on my list is a Doxa SUB 300t...just haven't found "the one" yet. :lookaround:












:taunt:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

ludi said:


> Hello Stuart :hi:


Good evening Frederic :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

This one.










I got an Orient "Mystery Bag" (really just a mailer with some tchotchkes). The young lady, Estonian model Sirja Toomla, made a good photo companion. Hope you approve.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been wearing this most of the evening...

*Tissot **Le Locle**, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Changed to this Raketa 2609.HA movement 17 jewels or 19.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Now that's just cruel mate and you know it. Poor Rich is probably being force fed some hand peeled grapes, by some voluptuous nymph near his pool in Florida and you go and ruin his day, shame on you man 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

chris l said:


> Love the raised numerals! :man_in_love:
> 
> This week i ha bin mostly wearing........
> 
> The ministry amphibia.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm wearing this but it's still "work in progress"!

Seiko SKX031 case from Ramon, ETA 2824-2 movement, Mk II dial (must be one of the last?), OEM crystal, Noah Fuller bezel insert, Yobokies SS chapter ring, replacement screw down crown and crown tube.

Regulated to -2/0 spd.

Still to do: white on black date ring, relume hands to match dial lume (it's a bit too green), maybe sword rather than mercedes hands (opinions, suggestions & comments welcomed), bigger crown ( a bit tricky to hand wind at the moment), sterilise case back.

Nothing much left of the original Seiko really. 










Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Now that's just cruel mate and you know it. Poor Rich is probably being force fed some hand peeled grapes, by some voluptuous nymph near his pool in Florida and you go and ruin his day, shame on you man


Ah sod him and his pool i say! :tease:


----------

